#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] 日月潭的俄羅斯畫家畫展

## 帝嵐

這個春節連假本狼去了南投日月潭的
*廖鄉長紅茶故事館*裡看一位俄羅斯畫家的畫展

這位俄羅斯畫家是*湯馬佐(Thomadro)*
他的畫風讓本狼覺得很大膽創新
因為圖裡的配色都很特殊
而且幾乎都不勾邊而直接畫
最重要的是!!
他都以大貓為主呢!!
























   謝謝觀看

----------


## 狼狗傑

這種無邊畫法，用「從獸角度所看見的獸」來形容，我認為挺妥當的www
想起自己翻讀過的動物百科寫說，若肉食動物躲在草叢中不動，草食動物是看不出肉食動物的輪廓的。
看這些作品真的感覺自己變成了圖中猛獸的獵物(喂

----------


## 貓狐

感謝銀星分享這些作品>W<)!
雖然不是完全寫實的，但是這些動物的韻味都抓的好棒啊!

----------

